
New YC startup: Send photos from your phone to your blog, MySpace, etc. - herdrick
http://www.heysan.com/
======
dfranke
A few critiques:

1\. Get your TOS rewritten by a lawyer, pronto. Several sentences aren't even
grammatical. Don't ever say "we will" in a document like this. Use "may" or
"reserve the right to" instead. IANAL but I suspect that your current language
is causing you to forfeit your claim to being a common carrier.

2\. You don't need my email address. Let me just provide a username instead;
or better, OpenID.

3\. Make it more clear that the tab on the bottom right expands into a menu. I
didn't realize it until I dragged my mouse over it by accident.

4\. Let me change the address to which I can send photos, or at least generate
one that's easier to remember.

5a. The text "How it Works" needs to be a link to a prose description.

5b. The "How it Works" image needs to be less artistic. When you see something
drawn in that sort of style you expect it to be decorative, not informative. I
didn't realize that it was intended to convey information until I tried to
click on it and nothing happened, and then looked closely at it.

~~~
gustaf
thanks for your feedback!

1\. Valid critique. We're working on it but didn't imagine many user reading
it at this point.

2\. We'd love to try OpenID but it's complicated concept for many users. You
can totally create a slideshow without giving us your email, today. If you
give us your email we'll auto-post it to myspace so you don't have to

3\. Look out for changes here

4\. On the roadmap for the next couple of weeks

5\. Yep

6\. Agree, it's a question of how much time we had at that point.

thanks again!

/Gustaf

------
herdrick
I blogged this - and used it - here:
http://herdrick.blogspot.com/2007/03/heysan-blog-slideshows.html

Summary: I like.

~~~
gustaf
Thanks Ethan! We're launching a new version of the slideshow today with
support for desktop upload. Other sources will follow.

\- Gustaf, heysan!

~~~
python_kiss
Great site gustaf. I love the simplistic UI and one page sign up. Here is a
minor fix: increase the window size of your "terms of service" page. It is
hard to read when the user has to scroll both vertically and horizontally :)

~~~
gustaf
thanks, we will add that to the release later this week. how do you think
auto-post to myspace works?

------
sharpshoot
nice one. Be interesting on a citizen journalism level. Take photos from
different places in the world and mix them with news feeds and get perspective
of users on the ground. Could see people subscribing to heysan for the on the
groundlevel photos. Looking forward to how this plays out :)

~~~
gustaf
for us it was simpler then that, we just tried to answer the question, how do
I easily add photos to my myspace-page from my mobile phone or other sources.
stay tune for more exciting features though

------
Alex3917
It would be nice if I could do something without having an account. Take a
tour or play with a demo perhaps.

~~~
gustaf
you mean without having a myspace account? you can always grab the embed code
if you want

------
JMiao
iLike picked up a similar startup, Fotodunk, last Spring -- simple idea, but
very slick execution.

~~~
gustaf
there are a couple of people who've tried this before. simplicity is key, and
I'm not saying heysan is simple in every way, but we just try harder than some
others

------
mikeroykoh
Once you upload a photo, you can never take it down.

